# Roaches?



## Mcari123 (Sep 2, 2021)

Hello, I never had roaches before so I'd thought I'd consult here. I found what I believe to be a roach in my fridge and droppings in a cabinet. Could you guys positively confirm that this is the case? What would be my next steps in terms of extermination? Is it something I could try to achieve on my own (this is diy fourm anyways lol) or do I need a professional out here? 
Thanks a ton, I'll leave pictures below.


----------



## jim_bee (Feb 23, 2021)

Looks like a roach. If that's all you've seen, try a roach bait. If you catch them early, you probably won't need a professional. However, if you are in an apartment or condo, it's quite possible that they will come in from your neighbors.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Boric acid ant and roach killer - comes in a large yellow plastic "puff" bottle - looks like a giant picnic mustard dispenser. The stuff is safe for people and pets. Puff the product into cracks behind the counters behind and under the stove and fridge, under the counters if the kick has any openings, etc. Also get some regular roach traps. They also have glue traps if you want to watch them struggle.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

You never have just one.


https://doyourownpestcontrol.com/


----------



## Mcari123 (Sep 2, 2021)

Thanks for the immense help guys, I really appreciate it. Now that's its confirmed then the war is on lol. The yellow bottle boric acid I would have to order online. Would this hot shot brand boric acid work as well? I can pick it up today at lowes. Is there also any particular baits you guys recommend? 

Thanks again 
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Hot-Shot-M...qxXQRiV8SE-fSEk3pKkaAgw5EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Mcari123 said:


> Thanks for the immense help guys, I really appreciate it. Now that's its confirmed then the war is on lol. The yellow bottle boric acid I would have to order online. Would this hot shot brand boric acid work as well? I can pick it up today at lowes. Is there also any particular baits you guys recommend?
> 
> Thanks again
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Hot-Shot-M...qxXQRiV8SE-fSEk3pKkaAgw5EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


Yellow is just the color of the bottle in my garage - probably the one carried by Home Depot. Should be available from Walmart, ACE, etc. 

All boric acid powder is the same - any bug with an exoskeleton walks through, absorbs some and cleans themselves and ingests a bit - the stuff messes up their digestion and acts like asbestos and works it's way through the carapace and the bud desiccates...

I always used it during cabinet installation - liber puffs behind plumbing and vent penetrations and on the floor under the base cabinets. The powder form will stay there for years, just waiting for bugs... A silent plus for my clients.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Just read the label on the Boric Acid, and keep it out of reach.. It can be harmful for pregnant women, children & pets. There's not a lot of research in the US but, the UK banned it.


----------



## Mcari123 (Sep 2, 2021)

Okay, is there any safer alternative or is it what it is lol? I'll keep it stored away out of reach, I'm just worried if someone comes into contact with it where it is applied. I play on buying everything later today.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I bought the Combat gel, recently. fipronil. It seems to work, although, it has to be out of reach of pets. It tastes good. ( I didn't try it.😄 but, my cat wanted to.)

I thought the small containers with liquid roach killer were too messy. It was easy to spill.

I used to use these with good success, but, I couldn't find them. maybe they were all sold out.
I lived in Hawaii where cockroaches are everywhere. They have caves of cockroaches!
They seem to change ingredients as new ones are discovered. Same with ant baits.






Combat Max Roach Bait Station 8 pk - Ace Hardware


Combat Max source kill large roach baits are formulated with food that specifically attracts American roaches and other large cockroaches, plus the powerful insecticide, Filpronil. Simply place them down and relax while they continuously work to eliminate large roaches day and night.Find the...




www.acehardware.com


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

Steve2444 said:


> You never have just one.
> 
> 
> https://doyourownpestcontrol.com/


Yes I agree with this.
main one get 








Amazon.com : advion 68663 Arena 12ct Bag Cockroach Bait Station, White : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : advion 68663 Arena 12ct Bag Cockroach Bait Station, White : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com





Then your powder of combat gel or bait stations as a backup


----------



## Brook38 (Apr 7, 2021)

Yes, you can get rid of it yourself, but you also need to inspect cracks and holes around the house. Then you can caulk the areas to avoid roaches from nesting in your home.


----------



## Mcari123 (Sep 2, 2021)

Excellent, I have all the materials and I'll apply them. I'll report back soon. Thanks again!


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I have had great success with Spectracide and Orthos spray stuff....Home Defense and Bug Stop.

Decent residual effect for several months....I spray outside and inside....and we have a lot of roaches in southern Nevada....It works great for the roaches we have.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> I have had great success with Spectracide and Orthos spray stuff....Home Defense and Bug Stop.
> 
> Decent residual effect for several months....I spray outside and inside....and we have a lot of roaches in southern Nevada....It works great for the roaches we have.


I have had great success with Bifen IT through doyourownpestcontrol.com it is the ingredient used in Ortho home defense.
Inside or outside as a perimeter control. I've been using it for many years now. Kills over 75 types of insects.
It is a concentrate, mixing with water is required.





Search results for: 'bifen it'







store.doyourownpestcontrol.com


----------



## wrbrb (Aug 18, 2020)

There is also diatomaceous earth, not the same as boric acid but has similar effects, you definitely don’t want to be breathing it in but I’m not sure what the research is regarding safety.


----------



## A. Danger Powers (Aug 13, 2021)

DE is comprised of silica diatoms so you may not want to breath it in. The human safe versions have <1% silica but most of what I see sold is massively higher concentrations. Check the ingredients for DE.

DE is great for controlling a number of insects. For cockroaches, it works well on nymphs & juveniles but much less effective on adults. You would want to use another control agent along with DE to get the roach population down.


----------



## Shellioness Love (Jan 3, 2021)

Mcari123 said:


> Hello, I never had roaches before so I'd thought I'd consult here. I found what I believe to be a roach in my fridge and droppings in a cabinet. Could you guys positively confirm that this is the case? What would be my next steps in terms of extermination? Is it something I could try to achieve on my own (this is diy fourm anyways lol) or do I need a professional out here?
> Thanks a ton, I'll leave pictures below.
> View attachment 663617
> View attachment 663618


I agree with @[SIZE=17px]MTN REMODEL LLC[/SIZE] as I live in Las Vegas as well. I use Ortho home defense and it keeps everything away except sometimes big red ants but I use a boiling water technique for them that works. I will say that roaches are attracted to crumbs and any food period, also I noticed in the first picture what looked like glue. They thrive on glue it is sweet to them and they love the stuff. Thats why you will tend to see them in boxes if the boxes are presealed with glue if you've ever had them before. Something in glue that they just love to munch on. So I would get rid of all crumbs, left over food or dirty dishes if there is any of that. But by the looks of the pic with the glue they found some crumbs and or food somewhere. You can use corner type of roach baits they are small and they go inside get the poison thinking its food and carry it to their homies and family and they die. I also agree with @Steve2444 there is never just one of these creeps in the house. If you live in a complex with close neighbors use the ortho home defense on the entire exterior of your place and all entry points to create a barrier than spray the interior the same way. Once dry it is harmless to animals and people. I have 3 dogs, neighborhood cats and have had small children in our house and we are all just fine. I also agree with caulking the entry points if there are any loose spots or gaps. Then you should be ok. But key is leave them no food to survive off of and remove any boxes you don't need inside your home. Good luck to anyone else who reads this since I just now realized how old this post is lol.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

DE is overrated. They will sell you anything. Boric is good, but is is safER, not 100% safe. Nothing is. But is is way safER than the other toxic stuff out there, which are very effective against roaches. Just dont overspray, keep the spray close to baseboards.


----------

